# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Favites

## Roberto Passos

acredito ser um Favites bestae, mas fica para o pessoal opnar...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Roberto  :Olá:  

Confesso que fui pesquisar a ver se _bestae_ era nome ou gozação  :yb624:  

Uma coisa esta certo é uma _Favistes bestial_  :yb677:  

Vamos a ver os palpites do pessoal  :SbOk2: 

Editei para questionar:

A foto tirada só com actinicas?

----------


## Roberto Passos

a foto foi tirada com hqi 10000k + actinicas ligadas, o coral é fosforescente mesmo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

É lindissimo.

Costumas alimentar directamente?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Favia speciosa ? {maybe}

http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...0pages/158.htm

http://www.reeffarmers.com/limitedfaviaspeciosa.htm

----------


## Ronaldo Ribeiro

eu comprei uma muda desta, somente pelo nome de bicolor, bem original né.
a minha mesmo na hqi, fica com esta coloração.
abs

----------


## Micael Alves

muito bonita :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Ronaldo Ribeiro

como tenho uma favites verde e alimento , tambem estou começando a alimentar a bicolor que comprei.
tomara que este coral cresça bastante  :yb620:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

> Favia speciosa ? {maybe}
> 
> http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...0pages/158.htm
> 
> http://www.reeffarmers.com/limitedfaviaspeciosa.htm



Estou junto contigo Roberto, é uma speciosa......muito linda por sinal.

Onde compraste Ronaldo??

----------


## Ronaldo Ribeiro

comprei atravez de um anuncio em um forum aqui no Brasil.

----------


## Roberto Passos

Tem umas mudas na aquario Santo Amaro, mas muito pequenas 2 a 3cm.
abraços

----------


## Ronaldo Ribeiro

Fala Roberto, isto mesmo a minha veio do  aquario sto amaro.
tem estas medidas mesmo.

----------

